# What glue for helmet pads?



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

My helmet pads are not attached to my helmet anymore.

What glue is safe to use on the inside of the helmet to reattach them?

thanks


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

3M Super 77 Adhesive works for this quite well


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

Home Depot, Lowes or *shudder* wally world?

Where have you found such a glue at before?


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

pretty much most hardware stores carry it


----------



## supercorsa (Jan 18, 2004)

while i've had super glue work ok for me, probably the best choice is 3m fast tack trim adhesive.


----------



## biotruth (Sep 29, 2005)

i've used the gel-like super glue (rather than the more liquidy kind) and it works well

probably double sided tape would work ok too


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

I ended up just using some fast drying epoxy. It worked great.

I was worried it would eat the inside of the helmet but its an old helmet and if it did, it would have been an excuse to get something more modern.


----------

